# Garmin 441S Map Card Stolen need replacement card



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

I need a map card for garmin 441S, as it was stolen at a repair shop waiting for service. Please advise, as the current condition w/o card it is only a depth finder. Thanks for any help/info....


----------



## steve77777 (Nov 12, 2013)

ebay?


----------



## hferrell87 (Jan 28, 2013)

I have some cards from my older unit that won't fit into new unit. Not sure which card yours takes, but would be happy to give them to you if they fit... Let me know if you're interested. The ones I have are the Garmin Data Cartridges. (Jax to Keys) & also have card for SW FL.


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

Thanks a bunch guys as I found the hi def Map version for the replacement, will try it tomorrow. Ebay has everything.....


----------

